# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مين يفيدني كم زوجه لشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب

## هدايه

السلاااام عليكم 


مراح اطول عليكم ربي يسعدكم

عندنا مادة دعوه اصلاحيه تتكلم عن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمة الله 

والاستاده طلبت سوال هو 

(كم زوجه لشيخ )


سااعدوني ربي يجزاكم الجنه

----------


## حسين المولوي

*من كلام* الشيخ: حمد الجاسر
*
زواج الشيخ* 
كان الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - عندما قام بدعوته في بلده حريملاء قد بلغ الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره، ولم يذكر مؤرخو حياته أنه تزوج إلا بعد أن انتقل إلى بلدة العيينة، بعد وفاة والده الشيخ عبد الوهاب سنة ثلاث وخمسين ومائة وألف. 
قال ابن بثسر: (فانتقل الشيخ إلى العيينة ورئيسها يومئذ عثمان بن حمد بن معمر، فتلقاه بالقبول، وأكرمه، وتزوج فيها الجوهرة بنت عبد الله بن معمر). 
ويظهر أن هذا هو أول زواج للشيخ؛ لأنه قبل وفاة والده قد عاش متنقلا بين الحجاز والبصرة والأحساء، مشغولاً بطلب العلم، ولم يذكر مؤرخوه الموثوق بهم أنه تأهل قبل انتقاله إلى العيينة. 
أما ما جاء في كتاب "لمع الشهاب" (21) ونصه: (وكان تحت محمد بن عبد الوهاب حينئذ ثلاث نسوة وابنان وابنتان) - أي قبل سفره لطلب العلم - فهو حديث خرافة، ككثير من الأخبار الواردة في ذلك الكتاب. 
*(21)**  ص19 - طبع (دار الملك عبد العزيز).*

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهالمعروف عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أنه تزوج وهو في سن المراهقة في مدينة العيينة بحياة والده قبل رحلته إلى الحجاز، ثم تزوج بعد ذلك بزوجات أخر.ولما انتقل إلى العيينة من حريملاء تزوج الجوهرة بنت الأمير عبد الله بن معمر.ولعلي بإذن الله أفصل لك في الأمر اليوم في وقتٍ لاحق إن شاء الله.

----------


## حسين المولوي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المعروف عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أنه تزوج وهو في سن المراهقة في مدينة العيينة بحياة والده قبل رحلته إلى الحجاز، ثم تزوج بعد ذلك بزوجات أخر.
> ولما انتقل إلى العيينة من حريملاء تزوج الجوهرة بنت الأمير عبد الله بن معمر.
> ولعلي بإذن الله أفصل لك في الأمر اليوم في وقتٍ لاحق إن شاء الله.


اذكر مصادرك للفائدة ياأخي

----------


## حسين المولوي

المرأة في حياة إمام الدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، ثم أما بعد..

بالنسبة لكلامي السابق حول زوجات الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ فقد نقلته من كتاب الشيخ المؤرخ حسين خزعل رحمه الله تعالى.. وكلامه فيه صحيح صوابٌ لا اعتراض عليه.
وقد نقله رحمه الله من المصادر الموثوقة التي ترجمت للشيخ رحمه الله، وهذا المجال يعتبر من مجالات التخصص التي أتكلم بها بإذن الله وأنا متأكد مما أقول.
وكون الشيخ الجاسر رحمه الله يعترض على ما ورد من تقدم زواج الشيخ في سنٍ مبكرة؛ فإنه متعجلٍ في هذا رحمه الله، وكونه لم يطلع على المصادر الموثوقة التي ذكرت ذلك لا يعني هذا أن غير كلامه = خطأ ووهم!! هذا غير صحيح.
فإنه من علم ووقف حجة على من لم يعلم ولم يقف. فتأمل

وقد نقل تلميذ الشيخ الملاصق البار حسين بن أبي بكر بن غنام في تاريخه القيم الماتع وثيقة كتبها والد الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى يخبر بها عن حياة الشيخ؛ وأنه زوجه بعد البلوغ وهو ابن 13 سنة. فتأمل
انظر [تاريخ ابن غنام 1/209 طبعة الخراشي]

ويعلم الله وحده لو أني أجد وقتاً كافياً لأتحفتك بمعلومات قيمة نادرة عن حياة الشيخ الأسرية.. سهل الله ذلك.
ويبقى كلام الشيخ حسين خزعل خلاصة البحث.

----------


## العاصمية

إذن فليُعتَمد.
جزاك الله خير ووفقك.

----------


## هدايه

يعطيكم العاااافيه يااااارب 


        بسـ

مختصر كلامكم ...


كم زوجه له ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السُّبيعي

توجد رسالة مطبوعة للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالله آل الشيخ
عن ذرية الشيخ وتطرق لزوجاته فيما أذكر .
ولولا بعدي عن مكتبتي لأجبت على السؤال .

----------


## الورديه

فات الأوان وفات الإمتحان يا شيخ لكن بارك الله فيك.

----------

